# USB 3.0 not detected in 3.0 port

## MarioMaster100

I've had this issue on both the 4.I.6 and the 4.3.2 kernel. I have both XHCI_HCD and USB_XHCI_PCI set as modules in the kernel but the 3.0 usb's won't show up in the 3.0 port with lsblk. The 3.0 devices do show up in the 2.0 port though and 2.0 devices show up in either port. Here is a sample dmesg:

```
$ dmesg|grep -i usb

[    6.801985] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    6.802015] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.802026] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.802056] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.939847] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.972338] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.995085] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.995222] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.995224] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.995226] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.995228] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.3.2-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    6.995230] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    6.995439] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.995689] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    7.015111] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    7.015235] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.015237] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.015238] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.015240] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.3.2-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    7.015241] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    7.015416] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.315330] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    7.322589] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    7.332531] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.332533] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.332535] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.332536] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.3.2-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    7.332537] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    7.332676] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.332798] xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    7.332826] usb usb4: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[    7.332855] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    7.332856] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.332858] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.332859] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.3.2-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    7.332860] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[    7.332972] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.345365] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    7.465853] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    7.465862] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.466146] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.495862] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    7.495865] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    7.496182] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.745710] usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    7.775717] usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    7.856546] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=07d6

[    7.856555] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    7.856560] usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150

[    7.856564] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel Corporation

[    7.889200] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52f

[    7.889208] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    7.889212] usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[    7.889216] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    7.935853] usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    8.108136] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=5710

[    8.108145] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    8.108150] usb 1-1.2: Product: USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam

[    8.108154] usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Azurewave

[    8.108158] usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 0x0001

[    9.962749] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam (13d3:5710)

[    9.969146] input: USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input18

[    9.969198] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    9.969199] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   10.169398] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/0003:046D:C52F.0001/input/input19

[   10.169672] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0

[   10.171760] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/0003:046D:C52F.0002/input/input20

[   10.228213] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52F.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input1

[   10.228251] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   10.228252] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[ 1476.742192] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1476.742199] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1477.742990] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1477.742998] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1478.743823] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1478.743831] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1479.744659] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1479.744667] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1480.745495] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1480.745503] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1481.746331] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1481.746338] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1482.747164] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1482.747172] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1483.747998] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1483.748006] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1484.748879] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1484.748886] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1485.749672] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1485.749680] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1486.750505] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1486.750513] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1487.751341] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1487.751349] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1488.752176] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1488.752184] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1489.753014] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1489.753022] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1490.753891] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1490.753898] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1491.754681] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1491.754689] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1492.755519] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1492.755527] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1493.756398] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1493.756405] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1494.757232] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1494.757240] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1495.758069] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1495.758077] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1496.758908] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1496.758916] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1654.910893] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1654.910901] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1655.911743] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1655.911751] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1656.912584] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1656.912591] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1657.913418] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1657.913425] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1658.914237] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1658.914244] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1659.915087] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1659.915095] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1660.915925] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1660.915933] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1661.916741] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1661.916749] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1662.917596] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1662.917604] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1664.919263] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1664.919270] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1665.505141] usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[ 1665.521917] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=125f, idProduct=db8a

[ 1665.521926] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1665.521930] usb 4-1: Product: ADATA USB Flash Drive

[ 1665.521934] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: ADATA

[ 1665.521938] usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 13B05085408402EB

[ 1665.605940] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 1665.606015] scsi host6: usb-storage 4-1:1.0

[ 1665.606131] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[ 1665.616046] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[ 1666.764836] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ADATA    USB Flash Drive  1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[ 1669.092642] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 1720.965985] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1720.965993] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 1721.376131] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[ 1721.576933] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=556b

[ 1721.576942] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1721.576946] usb 3-1: Product: Cruzer Edge

[ 1721.576950] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: SanDisk

[ 1721.576954] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 20042204621130C2A945

[ 1721.578464] usb-storage 3-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 1721.578645] scsi host7: usb-storage 3-1:1.0

[ 1736.409673] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, device number 4

[ 2807.963232] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 2807.963240] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[ 2808.569191] usb 4-1: new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[ 2808.589475] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=125f, idProduct=db8a

[ 2808.589486] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 2808.589493] usb 4-1: Product: ADATA USB Flash Drive

[ 2808.589499] usb 4-1: Manufacturer: ADATA

[ 2808.589506] usb 4-1: SerialNumber: 13B05085408402EB

[ 2808.591193] usb-storage 4-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[ 2808.591479] scsi host8: usb-storage 4-1:1.0

[ 2809.752280] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ADATA    USB Flash Drive  1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6
```

----------

## chithanh

Check with

```
$ lspci -k
```

that the kernel actually has the xhci_hcd driver in use for your USB 3.0 controller.

----------

## MarioMaster100

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Check with
> 
> ```
> $ lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

Looks like it is.

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

```

----------

## MarioMaster100

Now in the 4.3.3 kernel the usb 3.0 port isn't working with any usb devices. This problem just refuses to go away :/

----------

## MarioMaster100

Update: I'm on the 4.5.0 kernel and nothing shows up in the 3.0 port. I have discovered I can get it to work if I first plug in the device then run 

```
rmmod xhci_pci && modprobe xhci_pci
```

 Still no permanent solution though.

----------

## 1clue

Is your system checking for usb2 devices before it checks for usb3 devices?

----------

## MarioMaster100

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Is your system checking for usb2 devices before it checks for usb3 devices?

 I really don't know.

----------

## 1clue

And I don't really know how to check.  It's just an idea that came up. I checked mine, I have a system which came with usb2 and added a usb3/sata3 card. My usb3 is recognized correctly.  I've never had this problem.

----------

## mastacloak

Not 100% sure if it's related  to the problem, but my USB 3.0 disk didn't show up, too.

I have a different USB 3.0 Controller:

```
45:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)
```

dmesg only printed something like

```
usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
```

and nothing more happened.

Since I have a tailored kernel with all necessary stuff compiled in and without an initramfs, I thought I give genkernel a try.

And in fact, when I booted the system with genkernel-baked kernel, I could plug in my USB 3 disk and it showed up. dmesg now shows something like

```
usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

usb 4-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
```

and continues further discovering partitions and so on.

So, I examined my kernel config and the one provided by genkernel. I came to the conclusion that my kernel config was not missing any relevant config options, but the main difference was that most of the genkernel config options were built as modules.

To see if that really makes a difference, I changed the following in the gernkernel config:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m
```

 to 

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y
```

After that the genkernel kernel didn't show the USB 3 disk, too!

Long story short:

My new kernel config selects the following options as module instead of built-in:

BLK_DEV_SD, USB_XHCI_HCD, USB_XHCI_PCI, EXT4_FS, USB_STORAGE

and additionally most of the USB_STORAGE_* even if I don't need them, but without them my USB 3 disk will not be recognized.

Due to the modularization the new kernel now requires an initramfs to boot it.

Maybe you give this a try or you may directly try a genkernel-baked kernel.

I'm not a kernel expert, but for me this looks like a timing issue. Perhaps USB_STORAGE probes through the USB_STORAGE_* modules and that somehow gives time to recognize the SuperSpeed device. But that's only speculation.

----------

